# Hey from Ontario, Canada!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi & welcome Morgan! 
Horse-hunting is always fun; hope you'll find a horse you just fall in love with, I love that feeling, LOL! 
But yeah have fun posting!


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks  It's always fun to socialize with other horse people.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Morgan. 

Good luck finding a new equine friend. :wink:


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

hi A.j. welcome aboard. 8)


----------

